# I like this!!!



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

I read this and I thought it will be nice sharing with you guys, just for personal development!!!
Hope is not too long

ONE. Give people more than they expect and do it cheerfully.

TWO. Marry a man/woman you love to talk to. As you get older, their conversational skills will be as important as any other.

THREE. Don't believe all you hear, spend all you have or sleep all you want.

FOUR. When you say, "I love you," mean it.

FIVE. When you say, "I'm sorry," look the person in the eye.

SIX. Be engaged at least six months before you get married.

SEVEN. Believe in love at first sight.

EIGHT. Never laugh at anyone's dream. People who don't have dreams don't have much.

NINE. Love deeply and passionately. You might get hurt but it's the only way to live life completely.

TEN.. In disagreements, fight fairly. No name calling.

ELEVEN. Don't judge people by their relatives.

TWELVE. Talk slowly but think quickly.

THIRTEEN. When someone asks you a question you don't want to answer, smile and ask, "Why do you want to know?"

FOURTEEN. Remember that great love and great achievements involve great risk.

FIFTEEN. Say "bless you" when you hear someone sneeze.

SIXTEEN. When you lose, don't lose the lesson.

SEVENTEEN. Remember the three R's: Respect for self; Respect for others; and responsibility for all your actions.

EIGHTEEN. Don't let a little dispute injure a great friendship.

NINETEEN. When you realize you've made a mistake, take immediate steps to correct it.

TWENTY. Smile when picking up the phone. The caller will hear it in your voice.

TWENTY-ONE. Spend some time alone.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2006)

Not buying it ReDragon...


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Not buying it ReDragon...


Tell me your kidding Danny.. Shes got a damn myspace...


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2006)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> Not buying it ReDragon...


Tell me your kidding Danny.. Shes got a damn myspace...








[/quote]

He's covered many angles :nod: Plus, "she" said b_ack51 was cute in another topic, no young Cali girl would say Dr. Evil is cute :laugh:

Im sure a bunch of guys on here are in on it too...


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

id have to agree. this pinkragon character is just too damn dumb...if you ask me whoever is behind this overstuffed the turkey, bigtime.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

You guy's are Retarded.
Still talking sh*t about someone, AFTER she posted pics?


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

PinKragon said:


> I read this and I thought it will be nice sharing with you guys, just for personal development!!!


Those are some wise words, just imagine that everyone would live by these 'rules'







We wouldn't even need moderators anymore


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

LOL, I need butter.....popcorns dry...


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

good post, i liked it....


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2006)

Brujo said:


> You guy's are Retarded.
> Still talking sh*t about someone, AFTER she posted pics?


Anyone can take pics of one of thier girlfriends and say its them. I noticed she said she thought you were hot in another thread, and after seeing your avatar, I realized you must be in on it too


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Not buying it ReDragon...


Tell me your kidding Danny.. Shes got a damn myspace...








[/quote]

He's covered many angles :nod: Plus, "she" said b_ack51 was cute in another topic, no young Cali girl would say Dr. Evil is cute :laugh:

Im sure a bunch of guys on here are in on it too...
[/quote]

How the hell do I get brought up in this?

And some girls think I'm cute, but they also might be blind or legally insane.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> Not buying it ReDragon...


Tell me your kidding Danny.. Shes got a damn myspace...








[/quote]

He's covered many angles :nod: Plus, "she" said b_ack51 was cute in another topic, no young Cali girl would say Dr. Evil is cute :laugh:

Im sure a bunch of guys on here are in on it too...
[/quote]

How the hell do I get brought up in this?

And some girls think I'm cute, but they also might be blind or legally insane.
[/quote]










You are a funny guy, and word on the street is that personality counts more in the long run...but keep it on the downlow...







jiggy must not find out


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I should do this too... have my wife take pix and start a new account and have a bunch of 15 y/o kids jerk off to me... LOL

of course there are those smart guys that figure it out...


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Not buying it ReDragon...


Tell me your kidding Danny.. Shes got a damn myspace...








[/quote]

He's covered many angles :nod: Plus, "she" said b_ack51 was cute in another topic, no young Cali girl would say Dr. Evil is cute :laugh:

Im sure a bunch of guys on here are in on it too...
[/quote]

Did u actually read what was the other thread about, well it was about best avatars, so I just said the ones I like, I don't know the person behind them, so of course I was talking about the avatar n not the person


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I should do this too... have my wife take pix and start a new account and have a bunch of 15 y/o kids jerk off to me... LOL
> 
> of course there are those smart guys that figure it out...


um wouldnt they be jerkin it to ur wife then? if she took the pictures... you really want that?


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

I have read this before and like it. Its good to read again.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

*Yes i am bored *
Hope is not too long

ONE. Give people more than they expect and do it cheerfully. 
*- or just don't give them anything at all*

TWO. Marry a man/woman you love to talk to. As you get older, their conversational skills will be as important as any other. 
*- or just do not get married*

THREE. Don't believe all you hear, spend all you have or sleep all you want. 
*- yeah don't believe you're hot just because some people on a fish site would tell you (referred to me too)*

FOUR. When you say, "I love you," mean it. 
*- NOTE: if you don't say it at all you get better sex*

FIVE. When you say, "I'm sorry," look the person in the eye. 
*- or turn your back and leave (that works better)*

SIX. Be engaged at least six months before you get married. 
*- a couple years would be better *

SEVEN. Believe in love at first sight. 
*- Even tho he'll never know you exist*

EIGHT. Never laugh at anyone's dream. People who don't have dreams don't have much. 
*- even when it's your neighbour telling you he dreamt of you two having sex doggie style in his garden*

NINE. Love deeply and passionately. You might get hurt but it's the only way to live life completely. 
*- damn no.. only love those that can love you back*

TEN.. In disagreements, fight fairly. No name calling. 
*- mhmm that would be the fun part*

ELEVEN. Don't judge people by their relatives. 
*- unless their relatives own several hotels all over the world*

TWELVE. Talk slowly but think quickly. 
*- do not talk to whoever can't get your talking quickly*

THIRTEEN. When someone asks you a question you don't want to answer, smile and ask, "Why do you want to know?" 
*- no better way of letting him know the answer is No*

FOURTEEN. Remember that great love and great achievements involve great risk. 
*- So you better not to risk*

FIFTEEN. Say "bless you" when you hear someone sneeze. 
*- Etiquette say pretend you haven't heard it*

SIXTEEN. When you lose, don't lose the lesson. 
*- the lesson is losing teaches so the more you loose the more you learn, thats the lesson..keep on loosing*

SEVENTEEN. Remember the three R's: Respect for self; Respect for others; and responsibility for all your actions. 
*- or Rough,Royal,Risky Sex*

EIGHTEEN. Don't let a little dispute injure a great friendship. 
*-great friends would never let little disputes into their friendship*

NINETEEN. When you realize you've made a mistake, take immediate steps to correct it. 
*- hide the evidence and change the sheets*

TWENTY. Smile when picking up the phone. The caller will hear it in your voice. 
*- even tho you already own three packages of wat they sell*

TWENTY-ONE. Spend some time alone.
*- or just avoid bad company*


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

damn WB... what a response!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> I should do this too... have my wife take pix and start a new account and have a bunch of 15 y/o kids jerk off to me... LOL
> 
> of course there are those smart guys that figure it out...


um wouldnt they be jerkin it to ur wife then? if she took the pictures... you really want that?
[/quote]

LOL, I didnt think about that... I guess I should find pix online of some Ho and photoshop "p-fury rocks" on her... LOL


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

like the coors like cher leaders with p-fury instead of cors light do it that would b sick


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

bob351 said:


> like the coors like cher leaders with p-fury instead of cors light do it that would b sick


i understood absolutly none of what u just said


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> like the coors like cher leaders with p-fury instead of cors light do it that would b sick


i understood absolutly none of what u just said
[/quote]
x2









WB, your a witty one. Most of those comments though, sound like me.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

bob351 said:


> like the coors like cher leaders with p-fury instead of cors light do it that would b sick


Translation:

"Yeah Rigor, you should! Do it like the Coors Light cheerleaders with P-Fury intead of Coors Light printed on their ridiculously skimpy shirts that show lots and lots of cleavage. Do it man, that would be sick!"


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Not buying it ReDragon...


Tell me your kidding Danny.. Shes got a damn myspace...








[/quote]

He's covered many angles :nod: Plus, "she" said b_ack51 was cute in another topic, no young Cali girl would say Dr. Evil is cute :laugh:

Im sure a bunch of guys on here are in on it too...
[/quote]
#13 example
Q by joey'd:danny is that a pic of you in your sig?
A by danny: (with a smile on his face) why would you like to know :laugh:


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

joey said:


> Not buying it ReDragon...


Tell me your kidding Danny.. Shes got a damn myspace...








[/quote]

He's covered many angles :nod: Plus, "she" said b_ack51 was cute in another topic, no young Cali girl would say Dr. Evil is cute :laugh:

Im sure a bunch of guys on here are in on it too...
[/quote]
#13 example
Q by joey'd:danny is that a pic of you in your sig?
A by danny: (with a smile on his face) why would you like to know :laugh:
[/quote]









why dont you guys get the f*ck off her case. jesus. let this girl f*cking post without something jumping up her ass for once. every thread of hers I come into, some sh*t has spilled in it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

myphen said:


> Not buying it ReDragon...


Tell me your kidding Danny.. Shes got a damn myspace...








[/quote]

He's covered many angles :nod: Plus, "she" said b_ack51 was cute in another topic, no young Cali girl would say Dr. Evil is cute :laugh:

Im sure a bunch of guys on here are in on it too...
[/quote]
#13 example
Q by joey'd:danny is that a pic of you in your sig?
A by danny: (with a smile on his face) why would you like to know :laugh:
[/quote]
:laugh:

why dont you guys get the f*ck off her case. jesus. let this girl f*cking post without something jumping up her ass for once. every thread of hers I come into, some sh*t has spilled in it.
[/quote]

No!

joey, I dont get it


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

myphen said:


> Not buying it ReDragon...


Tell me your kidding Danny.. Shes got a damn myspace...








[/quote]

He's covered many angles :nod: Plus, "she" said b_ack51 was cute in another topic, no young Cali girl would say Dr. Evil is cute :laugh:

Im sure a bunch of guys on here are in on it too...
[/quote]
#13 example
Q by joey'd:danny is that a pic of you in your sig?
A by danny: (with a smile on his face) why would you like to know :laugh:
[/quote]

:laugh:

why dont you guys get the f*ck off her case. jesus. let this girl f*cking post without something jumping up her ass for once. every thread of hers I come into, some sh*t has spilled in it.
[/quote]

Ok, I'll let her post..... and I'll post this picture.

View attachment 92949


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

myphen said:


> Not buying it ReDragon...


Tell me your kidding Danny.. Shes got a damn myspace...








[/quote]

He's covered many angles :nod: Plus, "she" said b_ack51 was cute in another topic, no young Cali girl would say Dr. Evil is cute :laugh:

Im sure a bunch of guys on here are in on it too...
[/quote]
#13 example
Q by joey'd:danny is that a pic of you in your sig?
A by danny: (with a smile on his face) why would you like to know :laugh:
[/quote]
:laugh:

why dont you guys get the f*ck off her case. jesus. let this girl f*cking post without something jumping up her ass for once. every thread of hers I come into, some sh*t has spilled in it.
[/quote]

i wouldnt mind literally jumping up her ass.... sounds like fun..


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Not buying it ReDragon...


Tell me your kidding Danny.. Shes got a damn myspace...








[/quote]

He's covered many angles :nod: Plus, "she" said b_ack51 was cute in another topic, no young Cali girl would say Dr. Evil is cute :laugh:

Im sure a bunch of guys on here are in on it too...
[/quote]
#13 example
Q by joey'd:danny is that a pic of you in your sig?
A by danny: (with a smile on his face) why would you like to know :laugh:
[/quote]
:laugh:

why dont you guys get the f*ck off her case. jesus. let this girl f*cking post without something jumping up her ass for once. every thread of hers I come into, some sh*t has spilled in it.
[/quote]

No!

joey, I dont get it








[/quote]
dont worry theres nothing to get, the pic was just in my face along with your sig about fido, i had to make a crack at something it was so funny, dont worry lil bud jus' messing wit ya









by the way is that pic really of really pinkragon


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

Pinkragon is Redragon









Here is the story about the guy from my sig pic:

http://outside.away.com/outside/features/1...the_wild_1.html

Its really interesting, I read the book and couldn put it down.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Pinkragon is Redragon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well sorry to contradict u dear danny boy, but i am not reddragon, actually i should change my name to LADYPINK that way u will probably belive I AM NOT A GUY!!!!, But since i am not here to prove u wrong, keep talking sh*t as u always do, and as much as u want, they already closed a thread because of ur stupidity, now please dont [email protected] with mine, and if u dont like me then dont stop by, n save u comments, i c u like to read too, have u read this?... "Stupidity prohibited, get a life Dumba$$", if not that really fits u!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

PinKragon said:


> Pinkragon is Redragon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well sorry to contradict u dear danny boy, but i am not reddragon, actually i should change my name to LADYPINK that way u will probably belive I AM NOT A GUY!!!!, But since i am not here to prove u wrong, keep talking sh*t as u always do, and as much as u want, they already closed a thread because of ur stupidity, now please dont [email protected] with mine, and if u dont like me then dont stop by, n save u comments, i c u like to read too, have u read this?... "Stupidity prohibited, get a life Dumba$$", if not that really fits u!!!!
[/quote]








That only strengthens my theory of you being ReDragon


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

DannyBoy's alter ego is Ex0dus


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Pinkragon is Redragon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well sorry to contradict u dear danny boy, but i am not reddragon, actually i should change my name to LADYPINK that way u will probably belive I AM NOT A GUY!!!!, But since i am not here to prove u wrong, keep talking sh*t as u always do, and as much as u want, they already closed a thread because of ur stupidity, now please dont [email protected] with mine, and if u dont like me then dont stop by, n save u comments, i c u like to read too, have u read this?... "Stupidity prohibited, get a life Dumba$$", if not that really fits u!!!!
[/quote]








That only strengthens my theory of you being ReDragon
[/quote]

Well is ok after everybody saw my personal pix on myspace, i dont really care what a kid like u think







lets be happy


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

PinKragon said:


> Pinkragon is Redragon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well sorry to contradict u dear danny boy, but i am not reddragon, actually i should change my name to LADYPINK that way u will probably belive I AM NOT A GUY!!!!, But since i am not here to prove u wrong, keep talking sh*t as u always do, and as much as u want, they already closed a thread because of ur stupidity, now please dont [email protected] with mine, and if u dont like me then dont stop by, n save u comments, i c u like to read too, have u read this?... "Stupidity prohibited, get a life Dumba$$", if not that really fits u!!!!
[/quote]








That only strengthens my theory of you being ReDragon
[/quote]

Well is ok after everybody saw my personal pix on myspace, i dont really care what a kid like u think







lets be happy








[/quote]

girl boy whatever i saw pictures of a pretty girl so im happy


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I didnt see any myspace pics....


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

lol i thought it said SIX. get engaged 6 times before you get married.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> DannyBoy's alter ego is Ex0dus


I've got a bone to pick with Mr. DannyBoy17. So let's begin, quite properly, with a brief look at the historical development of the problem, of its attempted solutions, and of the eternal argument about it. On a personal note, he wants to produce an army of mindless insects who will obey his every command. To produce such an army, DannyBoy17 plans to destroy people's minds using either drugs or an advanced form of lobotomy. Whichever approach he takes, his manifestos are destructive. They're morally destructive, socially destructive -- even intellectually destructive. And, as if that weren't enough, he has a glib proficiency with words and very sensitive nostrils. DannyBoy17 can smell money in your pocket from a block away. Once that delicious aroma reaches his nostrils, he'll start talking about the joy of McCarthyism and how we should derive moral guidance from his glitzy, multi-culti, hip-hop, consumption-oriented propositions. As you listen to DannyBoy17's sing-song, chances are you won't even notice his hand as it goes into your pocket. Only later, after you realize you've been robbed, will you truly understand that he truly believes that those of us who oppose him would rather run than fight. It is just such ungrateful megalomania, depraved egoism, and intellectual aberrancy that stirs DannyBoy17 to replace intellectual integrity with hypocritical sloganeering. In the course of my work, I regularly come in contact with ethically bankrupt grizzlers, and most of them also feel that we mustn't let DannyBoy17 tear down everything that can possibly be regarded as a support of cultural elevation. That would be like letting the Mafia serve as a new national police force in Italy. We must ensure that we survive and emerge triumphant out of the coming chaos and destruction. This call to action begins with you. You must be the first to follow knowledge like a sinking star beyond the utmost bound of human thought. You must be the one to instill a sense of responsibility and maturity in those who infiltrate and then dominate and control the mass media. And you must inform your fellow man that when a friend wants to drive inebriated, you try to stop him. Well, DannyBoy17 is drunk with power, which is why we must reach out for things with permanence, things beyond wealth and comfort and pleasure, things that have real meaning.

Okay, then, let's move onto the really good part of this letter, the part in which I get to tell you that in the Old Testament, the Book of Kings relates how the priests of Baal were slain for deceiving the people. I'm not suggesting that there be any contemporary parallel involving DannyBoy17, but DannyBoy17's jejune views can be quite educational. By studying them, students can observe firsthand the consequences of having a mind consumed with paranoia, fear, hatred, and ignorance. No one can claim to know the specific source of his sentiments, but he believes that we have no reason to be fearful about the criminally violent trends in our society today and over the past ten to fifteen years. Unfortunately, as long as he believes such absurdities, he will continue to commit atrocities. It has been brought to my attention that DannyBoy17's effusions often lash audiences of what I call politically incorrect vermin into wild storms of applause. While this is true, I want to live my life as I see fit. I can't do that while DannyBoy17 still has the ability to convince others that crude oafs (especially the hypersensitive type) are the "chosen people" of scriptural prophecy. I have a plan to turn his tactless doctrines to our advantage. I call this plan "Operation present a noble vision of who we were, who we are, and who we can potentially be". (Granted, I need a shorter, catchier name, but that one will do for now.) My plan's underlying motif is that the justification DannyBoy17 gave for seeking to toss sops to the egos of the uncivilized was one of the most vapid justifications I've ever heard. It was so vapid, in fact, that I will not repeat it here. Even without hearing the details you can still see my point quite clearly: I challenge DannyBoy17 to point out any text in this letter that proposes that the ancient Egyptians used psychic powers to build the pyramids. It isn't there. There's neither a hint nor a suggestion of such a thing.

I plan to recognize and respect the opinions, practices, and behavior of others. This is a choice I have made; your choice is up to you. But let me remind you that the downward spiral of society and the concomitant growing threat of quislingism are the natural results of DannyBoy17's callow tracts. I always catch hell whenever I say something like that, so let me assure you that he will allow federally funded research to mushroom into a backwards, grossly inefficient system, hampered by dim-witted grotesque-types and short-sighted, testy ex-cons because he possesses a hatred that defies all logic and understanding, that cannot be quantified or reasoned away, and that savagely possesses scabrous devil-worshippers with libidinous and uncontrollable rage. Sooner or later, DannyBoy17 might be diagnosed with a special type of mental illness that is not yet recognized. But for now, be aware that many people respond to his puerile bons mots in much the same way that they respond to television dramas. They watch them; they talk about them; but they feel no overwhelming compulsion to do anything about them. That's why I insist we bring strength to our families, power to our nation, and health to our cities. Note that life isn't fair. We've all known this since the beginning of time, so why is he so compelled to complain about situations over which he has no control? Well, we all know the answer to that question, don't we? But in case you don't, then you should note that he claims that his activities are on the up-and-up. I respond that his essays contain a farrago of extraordinary claims with little or no evidence. DannyBoy17 is planning to create a mass psychology of fear about an imminent terrorist threat. This does not bode well for the future, because if you ever ask him to do something, you can bet that your request will get lost in the shuffle, unaddressed, ignored, and rebuffed. Let me end by citing my standard hate-mail response form letter:

Thank you for your thoughtful reply. One question, though: Do you actually want Mr. DannyBoy17 to cater to the basest instincts of peevish ignoramuses? Because that's what'll happen if we don't let DannyBoy17 know, in no uncertain terms, that it is an actuarial certainty that he will crush people to the earth and then claim the right to trample on them forever because they are prostrate in the coming days.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

seriously guys, whats the point.
she's just tryin to post sumthin nice and positive and then there is aload of sh*t talk about irrelavant (sp?) crap. if you dudes and dudettes are just gonna post sh*t in her threads why dont u do it sumwhere else?

neway bck on topic, its all a bit slushy for me pink!
but a few good points in there, where did you get it from? sounds like a crappy girl mag to me


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Okkkaaaay...


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Okkkaaaay...


I'm with you on this one...


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Ron Mexico said:


> DannyBoy's alter ego is Ex0dus


I've got a bone to pick with Mr. DannyBoy17. *<snipped to keep my head from exploding>*actuarial certainty that he will crush people to the earth and then claim the right to trample on them forever because they are prostrate in the coming days.
[/quote]

OK, whose name did you cut out and substitute DannyBoy17 for in this diatribe?


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Ron........Mexico. That was longest post in the universe lol.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Bawb2u said:


> DannyBoy's alter ego is Ex0dus


I've got a bone to pick with Mr. DannyBoy17. *<snipped to keep my head from exploding>*actuarial certainty that he will crush people to the earth and then claim the right to trample on them forever because they are prostrate in the coming days.
[/quote]

OK, whose name did you cut out and substitute DannyBoy17 for in this diatribe?
[/quote]
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2000/07/28/bofh_is_abysmal/


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

People generally have strong views about Ms. Karen Nattereri. The following text regards my complaints of recent days against Ms. Nattereri and her subtle but slatternly attempts to ridicule the accomplishments of generations of great men and women. It would be nice to say that acrimonious immoralism doesn't exist anymore, but we all know that it does. Some will say I exaggerate, but, actually, I'm being quite lenient. I didn't mention, for example, that I can no longer get very excited about any revelation of her hypocrisy or crookedness. It's what I've come to expect by now.

There is one crucial fact that we must not overlook if we are to perceive our current situation as it is, rather than in the anamorphosis of some "ideology" such as antiheroism or pauperism. Specifically, Ms. Nattereri likes to quote all of the saccharine, sticky moralisms about "human rights" and the evils of antidisestablishmentarianism. But as soon as we stop paying attention, she invariably instructs her faithfuls to contaminate clear thinking with her unstable refrains. Then, when someone notices, the pattern repeats from the beginning. Though this game may seem perverse beyond belief to any sane individual, it makes perfect sense in light of Ms. Nattereri's catty, damnable principles. True, her view that the health effects of secondhand smoke are negligible is sheer make-believe, but she bases her metanarratives on the belief that we have too much freedom. At the risk of sounding a tad redundant, let me add that there's an important difference between me and Ms. Nattereri. Namely, I, hardheaded cynic that I am, am willing to die for my cause. Ms. Nattereri, in contrast, is willing to kill for hers -- or, if not to kill, at least to annihilate a person's personality, individuality, will, and character. We must also assert with all the sincerity of informed experience and the desperate desire to see our beloved country survive that it takes more than a mass of bleeding-heart dips to arraign her at the tribunal of public opinion. It takes a great many thoughtful and semi-thoughtful people who are willing to build a sane and healthy society free of her destructive influences. I've tried explaining to Ms. Nattereri's advocates that Ms. Nattereri's collaborators are currently in the streets, burning, robbing, and looting. Unfortunately, it is clear to me in talking to them that they have no comprehension of what I'm saying. I might as well be talking to creatures from Mars. In fact, I'd bet Martians would be more likely to discern that Ms. Nattereri's methods are much subtler now than ever before. Ms. Nattereri is more adept at hidden mind control and her techniques of social brainwash are much more appealingly streamlined and homogenized.

I have this advice to offer: The world has changed, Ms. Nattereri; get used to it. We must reach out to people with the message that feeble-minded ex-cons often act with a mob mentality. We must alert people of that. We must educate them. We must inspire them. And we must encourage them to strike at the heart of Ms. Nattereri's efforts to dismantle national civil rights organizations by driving a wedge between the leaders and the rank-and-file members. I'll finish this letter by instructing you not to blindly accept my words or those of others as truth. Investigate, discriminate, and question everything not proven. Only by doing so can you determine for yourself that we all have an obligation to stand up together and forcefully oppose Ms. Karen Nattereri's dangerous positions.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Ron Mexico said:


> People generally have strong views about Ms. Karen Nattereri. The following text regards my complaints of recent days against Ms. Nattereri and her subtle but slatternly attempts to ridicule the accomplishments of generations of great men and women. It would be nice to say that acrimonious immoralism doesn't exist anymore, but we all know that it does. Some will say I exaggerate, but, actually, I'm being quite lenient. I didn't mention, for example, that I can no longer get very excited about any revelation of her hypocrisy or crookedness. It's what I've come to expect by now.
> 
> There is one crucial fact that we must not overlook if we are to perceive our current situation as it is, rather than in the anamorphosis of some "ideology" such as antiheroism or pauperism. Specifically, Ms. Nattereri likes to quote all of the saccharine, sticky moralisms about "human rights" and the evils of antidisestablishmentarianism. But as soon as we stop paying attention, she invariably instructs her faithfuls to contaminate clear thinking with her unstable refrains. Then, when someone notices, the pattern repeats from the beginning. Though this game may seem perverse beyond belief to any sane individual, it makes perfect sense in light of Ms. Nattereri's catty, damnable principles. True, her view that the health effects of secondhand smoke are negligible is sheer make-believe, but she bases her metanarratives on the belief that we have too much freedom. At the risk of sounding a tad redundant, let me add that there's an important difference between me and Ms. Nattereri. Namely, I, hardheaded cynic that I am, am willing to die for my cause. Ms. Nattereri, in contrast, is willing to kill for hers -- or, if not to kill, at least to annihilate a person's personality, individuality, will, and character. We must also assert with all the sincerity of informed experience and the desperate desire to see our beloved country survive that it takes more than a mass of bleeding-heart dips to arraign her at the tribunal of public opinion. It takes a great many thoughtful and semi-thoughtful people who are willing to build a sane and healthy society free of her destructive influences. I've tried explaining to Ms. Nattereri's advocates that Ms. Nattereri's collaborators are currently in the streets, burning, robbing, and looting. Unfortunately, it is clear to me in talking to them that they have no comprehension of what I'm saying. I might as well be talking to creatures from Mars. In fact, I'd bet Martians would be more likely to discern that Ms. Nattereri's methods are much subtler now than ever before. Ms. Nattereri is more adept at hidden mind control and her techniques of social brainwash are much more appealingly streamlined and homogenized.
> 
> I have this advice to offer: The world has changed, Ms. Nattereri; get used to it. We must reach out to people with the message that feeble-minded ex-cons often act with a mob mentality. We must alert people of that. We must educate them. We must inspire them. And we must encourage them to strike at the heart of Ms. Nattereri's efforts to dismantle national civil rights organizations by driving a wedge between the leaders and the rank-and-file members. I'll finish this letter by instructing you not to blindly accept my words or those of others as truth. Investigate, discriminate, and question everything not proven. Only by doing so can you determine for yourself that we all have an obligation to stand up together and forcefully oppose Ms. Karen Nattereri's dangerous positions.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Azeral said:


> Ron........Mexico. That was longest post in the universe lol.


Jij moet al helemaal je mond houden nep hollander :rasp:


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

killarbee said:


> Ron........Mexico. That was longest post in the universe lol.


Jij moet al helemaal je mond houden nep hollander :rasp:








[/quote]

O.k., Ik vergat. Ik merkte enkel op dat ik in het verkeerde forum ben. Ik behoor in de Nederlandse forums. Niet met de dwaze Amerikanen.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Azeral said:


> Ron........Mexico. That was longest post in the universe lol.


Jij moet al helemaal je mond houden nep hollander :rasp::laugh:
[/quote]

O.k., Ik vergat. Ik merkte enkel op dat ik in het verkeerde forum ben. Ik behoor in de Nederlandse forums. Niet met de dwaze Amerikanen.








[/quote]

U hoor op het poes forum met de domme poes Ceiders fanatici


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

> Ok, I'll let her post..... and I'll post this picture.
> 
> View attachment 92949


as soon as i saw this threead i immediately thought of that pic and was trying to find it


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

PinKragon said:


> Pinkragon is Redragon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well sorry to contradict u dear danny boy, but i am not reddragon, actually i should change my name to LADYPINK that way u will probably belive I AM NOT A GUY!!!!, But since i am not here to prove u wrong, keep talking sh*t as u always do, and as much as u want, they already closed a thread because of ur stupidity, now please dont [email protected] with mine, and if u dont like me then dont stop by, n save u comments, i c u like to read too, have u read this?... "Stupidity prohibited, get a life Dumba$$", if not that really fits u!!!!
[/quote]








That only strengthens my theory of you being ReDragon
[/quote]

Well is ok after everybody saw my personal pix on myspace, i dont really care what a kid like u think







lets be happy








[/quote]
i aint seen nottin, i think i might be with danny on this one


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Ron Mexico said:


> Ron........Mexico. That was longest post in the universe lol.


Jij moet al helemaal je mond houden nep hollander :rasp::laugh:
[/quote]

O.k., Ik vergat. Ik merkte enkel op dat ik in het verkeerde forum ben. Ik behoor in de Nederlandse forums. Niet met de dwaze Amerikanen.








[/quote]

U hoor op het poes forum met de domme poes Ceiders fanatici :laugh:
[/quote]

OH-! Jetzt plötzlich kann jeder Niederländisch sprechen? Brunnen nicht Sie das spezielle Gefühl!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

NexTech84 said:


> Ron........Mexico. That was longest post in the universe lol.


Jij moet al helemaal je mond houden nep hollander :rasp::laugh:
[/quote]

O.k., Ik vergat. Ik merkte enkel op dat ik in het verkeerde forum ben. Ik behoor in de Nederlandse forums. Niet met de dwaze Amerikanen.:laugh:
[/quote]

U hoor op het poes forum met de domme poes Ceiders fanatici :laugh:
[/quote]

OH-! Jetzt plötzlich kann jeder Niederländisch sprechen? Brunnen nicht Sie das spezielle Gefühl!
[/quote]
ahhhhhh were under attack


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

NexTech84 said:


> Ron........Mexico. That was longest post in the universe lol.


Jij moet al helemaal je mond houden nep hollander :rasp::laugh:
[/quote]

O.k., Ik vergat. Ik merkte enkel op dat ik in het verkeerde forum ben. Ik behoor in de Nederlandse forums. Niet met de dwaze Amerikanen.:laugh:
[/quote]

U hoor op het poes forum met de domme poes Ceiders fanatici :laugh:
[/quote]

OH-! Jetzt plötzlich kann jeder Niederländisch sprechen? Brunnen nicht Sie das spezielle Gefühl!
[/quote]

Wij spreken het geen Duits. Wij spreken het Nederlands.









Good thing I'm tri-lingual hehe.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Azeral said:


> Ron........Mexico. That was longest post in the universe lol.


Jij moet al helemaal je mond houden nep hollander :rasp::laugh:
[/quote]

O.k., Ik vergat. Ik merkte enkel op dat ik in het verkeerde forum ben. Ik behoor in de Nederlandse forums. Niet met de dwaze Amerikanen.:laugh:
[/quote]

U hoor op het poes forum met de domme poes Ceiders fanatici :laugh:
[/quote]

OH-! Jetzt plötzlich kann jeder Niederländisch sprechen? Brunnen nicht Sie das spezielle Gefühl!
[/quote]

Wij spreken het geen Duits. Wij spreken het Nederlands.









Good thing I'm tri-lingual hehe.
[/quote]

envy-vibes.
I wanna speak that too what is it?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

modis coulis de tabarnac, je' sta suis besuin ala a la depanuer pour une labbat cinq ante puis appres sa, je von parle a quel que chose


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

NexTech84 said:


> modis coulis de tabarnac, je' sta suis besuin ala a la depanuer pour une labbat cinq ante puis appres sa, je von parle a quel que chose


好一名低能者你是，先生


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Ron Mexico said:


> modis coulis de tabarnac, je' sta suis besuin ala a la depanuer pour une labbat cinq ante puis appres sa, je von parle a quel que chose


好一名低能者你是，先生
[/quote]

HAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Ron Mexico said:


> Sie sind ein Schwein


Vielen Lachen!!!









Und ich entschuldige mich, denn ich spreche nicht Niederländisch!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

esque il une person esi qui besouine de quel que chose, puis appres sa on va ala a la club super sexe pure une dans contact appres les spectac, se suis soulmont dix dollars pur sur danse


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

joey said:


> esque il une person esi qui besouine de quel que chose, puis appres sa on va ala a la club super sexe pure une dans contact appres les spectac, se suis soulmont dix dollars pur sur danse


Я хочу пить много водки


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i love russians, they are always russian to the bedroom, ah hahahahaha


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

joey said:


> i love russians, they are always russian to the bedroom, ah hahahahaha


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Azeral said:


> Not buying it ReDragon...


Tell me your kidding Danny.. Shes got a damn myspace...








[/quote]

He's covered many angles :nod: Plus, "she" said b_ack51 was cute in another topic, no young Cali girl would say Dr. Evil is cute :laugh:

Im sure a bunch of guys on here are in on it too...
[/quote]
#13 example
Q by joey'd:danny is that a pic of you in your sig?
A by danny: (with a smile on his face) why would you like to know :laugh:
[/quote]

:laugh:

why dont you guys get the f*ck off her case. jesus. let this girl f*cking post without something jumping up her ass for once. every thread of hers I come into, some sh*t has spilled in it.
[/quote]

Ok, I'll let her post..... and I'll post this picture.

View attachment 92949

[/quote]
LMAO

this thread is gonna reach 10pages up lol


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

je ta ver mon danse contact se vous ples mon tabarnac


----------



## mattd390 (Dec 5, 2005)

I etbay heytay antcay nderstanduay histay







.... maybe


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

IXNAY ON THE INGLEBERRYDAY


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

cazzo di topic inutile.. però è esilarante


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

WilliamBradley said:


> cazzo di topic inutile.. però è esilarante


ce ce pronto bambina


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

WilliamBradley said:


> cazzo di topic inutile.. però è esilarante










tutto che faccia è inutile

(did i say that right)


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

rocker said:


> cazzo di topic inutile.. però è esilarante


:laugh: tutto che faccia è inutile

(did i say that right)
[/quote]

uhm I don't know.. what were you trying to say?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

damn nvm lol.

i asked my italian freind what u said and he said somehitng which he thaught u meant and then he told me how to say what i wanted to say in italian.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

joey said:


> je ta ver mon danse contact se vous ples mon tabarnac


Congratulations, you're an anglophone pretending to be bilingual.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> je ta ver mon danse contact se vous ples mon tabarnac


Congratulations, you're an anglophone pretending to be bilingual.















[/quote]
hey i never said i could spell, who are you the language police


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Aprove todo o mundo desde então aqui está mostrando os idiomas que eles sabem, bem eu falo o português como também Epanol


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

PinKragon said:


> Aprove todo o mundo desde então aqui está mostrando os idiomas que eles sabem, bem eu falo o português como também Epanol


quantas línguas pode você falar?

(did i say that right? lol)


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

rocker said:


> Aprove todo o mundo desde então aqui está mostrando os idiomas que eles sabem, bem eu falo o português como também Epanol


quantas línguas pode você falar?

(did i say that right? lol)
[/quote]

Aperfeiçoe, 3 idiomas e você?? 3 y tu cuantos??


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

hey guys let her post what she wants i mean man... that was deep


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2006)

Jewelz, I dont know if you were trying to make fun of me, but that shyte was pretty funny :laugh:


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Why can't I read half the posts in here, I'm in the lounge right or did I stumble into the foreign country threads? I gotta stop drinking so early.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> Why can't I read half the posts in here, I'm in the lounge right or did I stumble into the foreign country threads? I gotta stop drinking so early.


guys cant we keep posting in english plz. this sux!


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

C0Rey said:


> Why can't I read half the posts in here, I'm in the lounge right or did I stumble into the foreign country threads? I gotta stop drinking so early.


guys cant we keep posting in english plz. this sux!








[/quote]

Nr, wij moeten in de taal van ons geboorteland spreken.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

oh gad... this thread is ruined


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Azeral said:


> Why can't I read half the posts in here, I'm in the lounge right or did I stumble into the foreign country threads? I gotta stop drinking so early.


guys cant we keep posting in english plz. this sux!








[/quote]

Nr, wij moeten in de taal van ons geboorteland spreken.








[/quote]

haha ja dat vind ik ook ! altijd maar dat engels. Het is ook eens lekker om in je eigen taal te kunnen praten op een amerikaanse site en het mooiste is dat de rest er niet van snapt. Op enkele uitzonderingen na dan hahaha


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

killarbee said:


> Why can't I read half the posts in here, I'm in the lounge right or did I stumble into the foreign country threads? I gotta stop drinking so early.


guys cant we keep posting in english plz. this sux!








[/quote]

Nr, wij moeten in de taal van ons geboorteland spreken.:nod:
[/quote]

haha ja dat vind ik ook ! altijd maar dat engels. Het is ook eens lekker om in je eigen taal te kunnen praten op een amerikaanse site en het mooiste is dat de rest er niet van snapt. Op enkele uitzonderingen na dan hahaha








[/quote]
Dat klopt als een bus


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Judazzz said:


> Why can't I read half the posts in here, I'm in the lounge right or did I stumble into the foreign country threads? I gotta stop drinking so early.


guys cant we keep posting in english plz. this sux!








[/quote]

Nr, wij moeten in de taal van ons geboorteland spreken.:nod:
[/quote]

haha ja dat vind ik ook ! altijd maar dat engels. Het is ook eens lekker om in je eigen taal te kunnen praten op een amerikaanse site en het mooiste is dat de rest er niet van snapt. Op enkele uitzonderingen na dan hahaha








[/quote]
Dat klopt als een bus















[/quote]

mein deutch ist nicht so gut. so halt dein mund. du bist ein sceisskeiserinnen. made that one up myself.

anyways if i want to discuss in norwegian, i go to a norwegian one.. not that much of a brainer.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Deutsch ist mein zweiter Sprache, da mein Vater Deutscher ist, und ich es schon seit ich ein kleiner Bube war spreche. Deutsch ist eigenlich ähnlich wie Holländisch :nod: Von "sceisskeiserinnen" hab' ich aber aber noch nie gehört :laugh:

btw: this thread has been officially trainwrecked anyways, so all this horsing around in other languages ist just in good fun...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Judazzz said:


> Deutsch ist mein zweiter Sprache, da mein Vater Deutscher ist, und ich es schon seit ich ein kleiner Bube war spreche. Deutsch ist eigenlich ähnlich wie Holländisch :nod: Von "sceisskeiserinnen" hab' ich aber aber noch nie gehört :laugh:
> 
> btw: this thread has been officially trainwrecked anyways, so all this horsing around in other languages ist just in good fun...


dont worry dont actually think iits a word anywhay. we were thaught to say deutch, but anywhay i understand what u guys write but not that spanish or italian gjibberish. im all for horsing, its all good!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

- На что жалуемся? 
- Доктор, я не знаю, лицо у меня, что ли, сильно интеллигентное? В
подворотнях меня пинают, в транспорте хамят, из очереди выпихивают. 
- Так, внимательно следим за молоточком глазами, не надо руками
закрываться, не надо, не надо! Оп-па! Просто не мог удержаться, 
извините.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> Why can't I read half the posts in here, I'm in the lounge right or did I stumble into the foreign country threads? I gotta stop drinking so early.


guys cant we keep posting in english plz. this sux!








[/quote]

Nr, wij moeten in de taal van ons geboorteland spreken.:nod:
[/quote]

haha ja dat vind ik ook ! altijd maar dat engels. Het is ook eens lekker om in je eigen taal te kunnen praten op een amerikaanse site en het mooiste is dat de rest er niet van snapt. Op enkele uitzonderingen na dan hahaha








[/quote]
Dat klopt als een bus















[/quote]
ay shousa, mien froin, shezien howszen, zier mich ga david hasslehoff


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

바이러스 정의, 방화벽룰, 시그너쳐 업데이트 등 각종 업데이트와 함께 무상 업그레이드 서비스까지 제공됩니다.


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

PinKragon said:


> I read this and I thought it will be nice sharing with you guys, just for personal development!!!
> Hope is not too long
> 
> ONE. Give people more than they expect and do it cheerfully.
> ...


Damn turn off pink font >.<


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> Deutsch ist mein zweiter Sprache, da mein Vater Deutscher ist, und ich es schon seit ich ein kleiner Bube war spreche. Deutsch ist eigenlich ähnlich wie Holländisch :nod: Von "sceisskeiserinnen" hab' ich aber aber noch nie gehört :laugh:
> 
> btw: this thread has been officially trainwrecked anyways, so all this horsing around in other languages ist just in good fun...


dont worry dont actually think iits a word anywhay. we were thaught to say deutch, but anywhay i understand what u guys write but not that spanish or italian gjibberish. im all for horsing, its all good!








[/quote]

That actually wasnt spanish it was portugese


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Quero cingar muchas mujeres

Chicle questo en el cesto no molesto el maestro


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

[/quote]
Damn turn off pink font >.<
[/quote]

Dont like it dont read it simple as that hunney!!!!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Damn turn off pink font >.<
[/quote]

Dont like it dont read it simple as that hunney!!!!
[/quote]
ahhhh landon she called you hunney, what ever that is(/color pink oh wait wrong code)


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

soo much pink... but you saw her bedroom...!!

YIKES!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> soo much pink... but you saw her bedroom...!!
> 
> YIKES!


did i?


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Es gibt zu viele Sachen in diesem Thema, die kein sinnvoll sind. Ja, ist es sehr verwirrend!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Hvem bekymringer?


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Ron Mexico said:


> Hvem bekymringer?


Sagen wieder?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

sKuz said:


> id have to agree. this pinkragon character is just too damn dumb...if you ask me whoever is behind this overstuffed the turkey, bigtime.


Next person that needlessly insults her is going to the banned room.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Ja stimme ich zu! Es gibt nicht vom starken Beweis einteilig, der in einem Gericht halten würde!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

NexTech84 said:


> Hvem bekymringer?


Sagen wieder?
[/quote]

Ich spreche Norweger nicht deutsch, Herr


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

PinKragon said:


> Aprove todo o mundo desde então aqui está mostrando os idiomas que eles sabem, bem eu falo o português como também Epanol


quantas línguas pode você falar?

(did i say that right? lol)
[/quote]

Aperfeiçoe, 3 idiomas e você?? 3 y tu cuantos??
[/quote]
lol eu posso somente falar 1, inglês. Um pouco de francês mas thats ele.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Ron Mexico said:


> Hvem bekymringer?


Sagen wieder?
[/quote]

Ich spreche Norweger nicht deutsch, Herr
[/quote]

Geehrter Herr, was ist norwegischer Deutscher? Vielen Lachen!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Xenon said:


> Hvem bekymringer?


Sagen wieder?
[/quote]

Ich spreche Norweger nicht deutsch, Herr
[/quote]
thats gotta mean something bad doesnt it?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

joey said:


> soo much pink... but you saw her bedroom...!!
> 
> YIKES!


did i?
[/quote]

yes, she posted pix...

And BTW, my comment was not intended to be insulting... as I mean no hard feelings...

just to clear that up...


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

joey said:


> Hvem bekymringer?


Sagen wieder?
[/quote]

Ich spreche Norweger nicht deutsch, Herr
[/quote]
thats gotta mean something bad doesnt it?
[/quote]

No, nothing bad. He said he speaks Norwegian and not German.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

joey said:


> Why can't I read half the posts in here, I'm in the lounge right or did I stumble into the foreign country threads? I gotta stop drinking so early.


guys cant we keep posting in english plz. this sux!








[/quote]

Nr, wij moeten in de taal van ons geboorteland spreken.:nod:
[/quote]

haha ja dat vind ik ook ! altijd maar dat engels. Het is ook eens lekker om in je eigen taal te kunnen praten op een amerikaanse site en het mooiste is dat de rest er niet van snapt. Op enkele uitzonderingen na dan hahaha








[/quote]
Dat klopt als een bus















[/quote]
ay shousa, mien froin, shezien howszen, zier mich ga david hasslehoff
[/quote]
Are you treatening me??!?!?









No idea what you just said: did you just say you had a crush on David Hasselhoff?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> Why can't I read half the posts in here, I'm in the lounge right or did I stumble into the foreign country threads? I gotta stop drinking so early.


guys cant we keep posting in english plz. this sux!








[/quote]

Nr, wij moeten in de taal van ons geboorteland spreken.:nod:
[/quote]

haha ja dat vind ik ook ! altijd maar dat engels. Het is ook eens lekker om in je eigen taal te kunnen praten op een amerikaanse site en het mooiste is dat de rest er niet van snapt. Op enkele uitzonderingen na dan hahaha








[/quote]
Dat klopt als een bus















[/quote]
ay shousa, mien froin, shezien howszen, zier mich ga david hasslehoff
[/quote]
Are you treatening me??!?!?









No idea what you just said: did you just say you had a crush on David Hasselhoff?:laugh:
[/quote]




























i cant stop luaghin, i have no clue what i siad did i actually say somehting


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Xenon said:


> id have to agree. this pinkragon character is just too damn dumb...if you ask me whoever is behind this overstuffed the turkey, bigtime.:laugh:


Next person that needlessly insults her is going to the banned room.
[/quote]
Thank u


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

PinKragon said:


> id have to agree. this pinkragon character is just too damn dumb...if you ask me whoever is behind this overstuffed the turkey, bigtime.:laugh:


Next person that needlessly insults her is going to the banned room.
[/quote]
Thank u








[/quote]

hey did you see my comment ^^^^ up there somewhere?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

PinKragon said:


> id have to agree. this pinkragon character is just too damn dumb...if you ask me whoever is behind this overstuffed the turkey, bigtime.:laugh:


Next person that needlessly insults her is going to the banned room.
[/quote]
Thank u








[/quote]
so am i to understand that you encoiurage the banning of members pink?


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

joey said:


> id have to agree. this pinkragon character is just too damn dumb...if you ask me whoever is behind this overstuffed the turkey, bigtime.:laugh:


Next person that needlessly insults her is going to the banned room.
[/quote]
Thank u








[/quote]
so am i to understand that you encoiurage the banning of members pink?








[/quote]

????


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

PinKragon said:


> id have to agree. this pinkragon character is just too damn dumb...if you ask me whoever is behind this overstuffed the turkey, bigtime.:laugh:


Next person that needlessly insults her is going to the banned room.
[/quote]
Thank u








[/quote]
so am i to understand that you encoiurage the banning of members pink?








[/quote]

????








[/quote]
oh ya like you dont know


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

PinKragon said:


> id have to agree. this pinkragon character is just too damn dumb...if you ask me whoever is behind this overstuffed the turkey, bigtime.:laugh:


Next person that needlessly insults her is going to the banned room.
[/quote]
Thank u








[/quote]
so am i to understand that you encoiurage the banning of members pink?








[/quote]

????








[/quote]

WOW, no PINK!!!!!!


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

No baby i dont encourage nothing here!!!! I just post my views, and what i think is nice like what posted in this thread, too bad only few read it







!!!


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

un elefate si dondolava sopra un filo di una ragnatela
e ritenendo la cosa interessante
andò a chiamare un altro elefante...

kindofa children song, very cute


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

PinKragon said:


> No baby i dont encourage nothing here!!!! I just post my views, and what i think is nice like what posted in this thread, too bad only few read it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i read it, i even used one of your qoutes in a statement about dannyboy


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> un elefate si dondolava sopra un filo di una ragnatela
> e ritenendo la cosa interessante
> andò a chiamare un altro elefante...
> 
> kindofa children song, very cute


Italian sounds HOT... I dont know why... heheh


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> un elefate si dondolava sopra un filo di una ragnatela
> e ritenendo la cosa interessante
> andò a chiamare un altro elefante...
> 
> kindofa children song, very cute


Italian sounds HOT... I dont know why... heheh
[/quote]

it talks about elephants and spider nets..
very sessy


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> un elefate si dondolava sopra un filo di una ragnatela
> e ritenendo la cosa interessante
> andò a chiamare un altro elefante...
> 
> kindofa children song, very cute


Italian sounds HOT... I dont know why... heheh
[/quote]

vaffan culo


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Ron Mexico said:


> un elefate si dondolava sopra un filo di una ragnatela
> e ritenendo la cosa interessante
> andò a chiamare un altro elefante...
> 
> kindofa children song, very cute


Italian sounds HOT... I dont know why... heheh
[/quote]

vaffan culo
[/quote]
haha that sounds funny!!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ron Mexico said:


> un elefate si dondolava sopra un filo di una ragnatela
> e ritenendo la cosa interessante
> andò a chiamare un altro elefante...
> 
> kindofa children song, very cute


Italian sounds HOT... I dont know why... heheh
[/quote]

vaffan culo
[/quote]
Hey cazzo, is that how you actually spell it?
If not, then _Vaffanculo a Lei! Lei e' un cafone stronzo. Vada via in culo!_
















Oops, did I just drop this?
Touch me...


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> un elefate si dondolava sopra un filo di una ragnatela
> e ritenendo la cosa interessante
> andò a chiamare un altro elefante...
> 
> kindofa children song, very cute


Italian sounds HOT... I dont know why... heheh
[/quote]

vaffan culo
[/quote]
Hey cazzo, is that how you actually spell it?
If not, then _Vaffanculo a Lei! Lei e' un cafone stronzo. Vada via in culo!_
















Oops, did I just drop this?
Touch me...








[/quote]

^^^^^^ Rompipalle LOL


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Lei e' un cafone stronzo ! Nessuno me lo ficca in culo! Andate tutti a 'fanculo!


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Every time I see a lot of posts in a thread I know it has to be good. This one is just pointless on this page. Too many drunk people at this time in the morning I guess.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey now, I'm as sober as I can possibly be. I just happen to enjoy insulting other people in foreign languages they (hopefully) don't understand...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Ron Mexico said:


> un elefate si dondolava sopra un filo di una ragnatela
> e ritenendo la cosa interessante
> andò a chiamare un altro elefante...
> 
> kindofa children song, very cute


Italian sounds HOT... I dont know why... heheh
[/quote]

vaffan culo
[/quote]
haha that sounds funny!!!!








[/quote]

in spanish... Isnt "Culo" like Butt or something?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Judazzz said:


> Hey now, I'm as sober as I can possibly be. I just happen to enjoy insulting other people in foreign languages they (hopefully) don't understand...


Vel, høres ut som om du har noen dyptliggende problemer. Kanskje du burde søke om hjelp, eller kanskje du bare trenger å få deg en på tryne. Hvem vet?
Håper du ikke skjønner dette.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

C0Rey said:


> Hey now, I'm as sober as I can possibly be. I just happen to enjoy insulting other people in foreign languages they (hopefully) don't understand...:laugh:


Vel, høres ut som om du har noen dyptliggende problemer. Kanskje du burde søke om hjelp, eller kanskje du bare trenger å få deg en på tryne. Hvem vet?
Håper du ikke skjønner dette.








[/quote]
Ja, krijg jij ook maar zakrot en de klamme reetschurft


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Judazzz said:


> Hey now, I'm as sober as I can possibly be. I just happen to enjoy insulting other people in foreign languages they (hopefully) don't understand...:laugh:


Vel, høres ut som om du har noen dyptliggende problemer. Kanskje du burde søke om hjelp, eller kanskje du bare trenger å få deg en på tryne. Hvem vet?
Håper du ikke skjønner dette.








[/quote]
Ja, krijg jij ook maar zakrot en de klamme reetschurft















[/quote]








Håper alle du er glad i dør i den nærmeste fremtid








neida..


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Judazzz said:


> Hey cazzo, is that how you actually spell it?
> If not, then _Vaffanculo a Lei! Lei e' un cafone stronzo. Vada via in culo!_
> 
> 
> ...


Saluto amico mio!

Chi sono voi che denominate il cazzo?!?! Dico sempre il azz in breve! lol j/k Scopro che molto diverte.

Avantissimo!!!


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

I love lamp.....


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Hey now, I'm as sober as I can possibly be. I just happen to enjoy insulting other people in foreign languages they (hopefully) don't understand...:laugh:


Vel, høres ut som om du har noen dyptliggende problemer. Kanskje du burde søke om hjelp, eller kanskje du bare trenger å få deg en på tryne. Hvem vet?
Håper du ikke skjønner dette.








[/quote]
Ja, krijg jij ook maar zakrot en de klamme reetschurft















[/quote]

hahahahaha dit gaat werkelijk nergens meer over haha stelletje debielen hier lol lach me rot


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

lol, feel like im getting owned and i dont even know it!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

ah read this hyar an' ah thunk it will be nice sharin' wif yo' guys, jest fo' varmintal development! Fry mah hide!! Fry mah hide!! Fry mah hide! Hope is not too long 
ONE. Give varmints mo'e than they speck an' does it cheerfully.
TWO. Marry up wif a man/woomin yo' love t'talk to. As yo' git older, their cornvahsashunal skills will be as impo'tant as enny other. 
THREE. Don't believe all yo' hear, spend all yo' haf o' sleep all yo' want. FOUR. When yo' say, "ah love yo'," mean it. 
FIVE. When yo' say, "ah's so'ry," look th' varmint in th' eye.
SIX. Be ingaged at least six months befo'e yo' git married up wif. SEVEN. Believe in love at fust sight. 
EIGHT. Nevah laugh at ennyone's dream, dawgone it. Varmints who doesn't haf dreams doesn't haf much.
NINE. Love deeply an' passhunately. Yo' might git hurt but it's th' only way t'live life completely. 
TEN.. In disagreements, fight fairly. No name callin'. 
ELEVEN. Don't judge varmints by their relatives. 
TWELVE. Talk slowly but reckon quickly. 
THIRTEEN. When someone axs yo' a quesshun yo' doesn't be hankerin' t'answer, smile an' ax, "Whuffo' does yer hankerin' t'know?" 
FOURTEEN. Remember thet great love an' great achievements involve great risk. Shet mah mouth! 
FIFTEEN. Say "bless yo'" when yo' hear someone sneeze. 
SIXTEEN. When yo' lose, doesn't lose th' lesson, as enny fool kin plainly see. 
SEVENTEEN. Remember th' three R's: Respeck fo' se'f; Respeck fo' others; an' responsibility fo' all yer ackshuns.
EIGHTEEN. Don't let a li'l dispute injure a great friendship.
NINETEEN. When yo' reckanize yo've made a mistake, take eemeejut steps t'co'reck it. 
TWENTY. Smile when pickin' up th' phone. Th' caller will hear it in yer voice. 
TWENTY-ONE. Spend some time alone


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

un pompino por favor


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> un pompino por favor


Add "Pardonnez-moi ma'am", and you could score a hummer just about anywhere on the planet


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

I guess you don't rwalize the high levels of voulgarity you are reaching are you?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> I guess you don't rwalize the high levels of voulgarity you are reaching are you?


I do








It's no worse than the English profanity posted here, though - just more unintelligible...


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I guess you don't rwalize the high levels of voulgarity you are reaching are you?


I do








It's no worse than the English profanity posted here, though - just more unintelligible...
[/quote]

well actually... being italian a very deep sensitive and caring language some things just sound terrible.. so terrible that no one would write them down 
no one italian, of course.
it just sound so bad to see them

but whatever..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

riiiiiiiiiiiight


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

ok folks its official
View attachment 93245


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2006)

Oh look, we can use internet translators...


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Oh look, we can use internet translators...


Ik ben de vliegende Nederlander. Ik spreek slechts het Nederlands omdat ik Nederlands ben.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2006)

Ich werde Sie ficken


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Ich werde Sie ficken


it spree haegen filters ya


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

PEEKABOO !!!!!


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Azeral said:


> Oh look, we can use internet translators...


Ik ben de vliegende Nederlander. Ik spreek slechts het Nederlands omdat ik Nederlands ben.








[/quote]

ik hou van jou !







tenminste 1 amerikaan die zich inspant om het nederlands te begrijpen. Dat kun je van de rest niet zeggen !


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

killarbee said:


> Oh look, we can use internet translators...


Ik ben de vliegende Nederlander. Ik spreek slechts het Nederlands omdat ik Nederlands ben.








[/quote]

ik hou van jou !







tenminste 1 amerikaan die zich inspant om het nederlands te begrijpen. Dat kun je van de rest niet zeggen !








[/quote]


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Oesday anyoneyay eakspay igpay atinlay ?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Ron Mexico said:


> Oesday anyoneyay eakspay igpay atinlay ?


onay uckenfay ayway igpay atinlay,i ostmay effinitlyday peaksay othermay uckenfay atinlay, utbay histay is tillsay indakay aygay


----------

